# epson wf100 for plastisol transfers



## cainer77 (Oct 12, 2011)

Can i use a workforce 1100 for plastisol transfers? currently have it set up for dye sub, I understand i would have to flush the system just wondering if its possible. If so where can i get the paper and ink from thanks for the help.


----------



## cryptkeeper (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes you can. Use it to print films that can be used to create screens for a plastisol screen print setup. 

Aside from the printer you will also need
Emulsion
Screens
Screen print setup with paper registration or vacuum table
Plastisol transfer paper
Possibly hot-melt
A conveyor to dry each color

Honestly, it's easier to just buy the transfers.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

My guess is your inquiring about heat transfers, yes if thats the case. plastisol transfers are screen printed.


----------

